# Mini-DVI to DVI adapter



## gtsak (Jan 8, 2006)

i just bought this off ebay for my laptop to be hooked up to my LCD TV, which is a 27inch polaroid. works great with my windows computer, but i cannot get the screen to show up on the TV using the mac. Since my TV has a VGA port, i put a VGa adapter on the DVI end of the adapter then a wire for a VGA to the TV. do you think the converter corrupts the signal or is my adapter bad? I need some advice before making a decision.


----------

